# Anything like Bigcartel that I can use merchant account?



## markmarkmark (Jan 29, 2008)

I already have a merchant account that I use for my one t-shirt website. I'm starting another, and don't want to go through the whole production of making another website, so I want something like Bigcartel, but I don't want to use PayPal. Is there anything like Bigcartel that will allow me to design my store and have it link with my merchant account instead of PayPal?


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

markmarkmark said:


> and don't want to go through the whole production of making another website


Are you saying that you're looking for a system that will allow you to copy what you currently have? If you go to another system, you're likely going to need to rebuild unless BigCartel has an export function. In that case, you can generally export the data, do some minor modifications and then reimport the data.

You can take a look at pagebuzz - see my sig. You can use your PayPal account, a merchant account, or both.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

magento works with a lot of merchant accounts, or they sell plugins that will do it.


----------

